# My first tankless install



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My first tankless install!!! I are so proud:thumbsup:

Just kidding. Handyman did it. We gotta fix it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why? 

It's not working right? :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Photoshop'ed JK :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I read the first sentance only, and was like Umm, well, if he likes it I wont say anything. Then i read the rest of the post!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Not too bad of an install ...did rockstarplumber help?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I read the first sentance only, and was like Umm, well, if he likes it I wont say anything. Then i read the rest of the post!


 I did the same thing.. and cringed at first till I read the rest.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Got me too !!! Good one !


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

*ok*



RealLivePlumber said:


> My first tankless install!!! I are so proud:thumbsup:
> 
> Just kidding. Handyman did it. We gotta fix it.
> 
> :whistling2: ok, well make sure to get some hangers up and strut on the wall. it's making me dizzy all that looped water swinging loose!:blink:damn already you got some after pictures! lol to much to pick apart! at least run us through how your going to make it al better? fire?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Why do they want a tankless when they got a boiler? They should have put a superstore or some other kind of storage tank in there.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"It walks down stairs....
"Alone or in pairs...
"and makes a slinkity sound...


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

There is no fixing that.....tear it out and start over. WTF taught your Pedros about recirc lines. The Pedros out here do it better than that!!! You all see the recirc line and what this guy did with it? That's pretty special.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure it came with a professional price tag.:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's a mess. I absolutley can not believe this is done! This idiot could not have even glanced at the instruction sheet. 

Believe it or not, HO says it works fine! It's been running 2 months. The grey tube is a condensdate line. It is just laying on the floor. 

The gas line is 50' of 1", from the meter. Tee'd to 3/4" to the boiler, then bushed (I don't know if it is a cast iron or steel bushing:laughing to 1/2" @ 12' developed length to feed the tankless. The meter is rated at 275cfh. (Too small.) I have a suspicion that the gas service to the house is too small. 

Here is the kicker. Last week, the gas company was there to install a gas logset. They saw this shiot, and suggested to the HO that he call the plumbing inspector to check it out! Idiots left it on.  The ho says he was under the impression that there was a permit for this, but he doesn't have any paperwork on it. I wonder who is full of it?

HO is a referral from a current customer. I was at this house to straighten out a shower faucet that the tile guy started to install!!! (Pictures soon) So he is telling me his tale of woe with this tankless. I tell him I might as well get a look at it while I'm there. 

This guy really needs to pony up and start finding/paying quality craftsmen.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Well... I'm gonna go ahead and say it. You get what you pay for. If you think the tile guy can do a professional plumbing job at cut-throat rates then more power to you. Did the tile guy try his hand at the tankless too?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> This guy really needs to pony up and start finding/paying quality craftsmen.


:yes:


TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Well... I'm gonna go ahead and say it. You get what you pay for.


:yes:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Well... I'm gonna go ahead and say it. You get what you pay for. If you think the tile guy can do a professional plumbing job at cut-throat rates then more power to you. Did the tile guy try his hand at the tankless too?


Probably not. The tile guy is probably really the landscaper who does a little tile and a few faucet installs on the side. :jester:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

realliveplumber said:


> my First Tankless Install!!! I Are So Proud:thumbsup:
> 
> Just Kidding. Handyman Did It. We Gotta Fix It.


Wtf


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Not too bad of an install ...did rockstarplumber help?



Tm, you know damn well you did that.:yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> Well... I'm gonna go ahead and say it. You get what you pay for. If you think the tile guy can do a professional plumbing job at cut-throat rates then more power to you. Did the tile guy try his hand at the tankless too?


 The homeowner told me that he had a contractor rebuilding his front porch, and he was the one who put the tankless in. There were permits issued for that. 

A couple weeks into the porch job, dude stops coming around. Then his 2 employees quit. Apparantly, he went on a bender. HO is going to file charges with the prosecuter. He said the guy has like 8 lawsuits against him already.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> The homeowner told me that he had a contractor rebuilding his front porch, and he was the one who put the tankless in. There were permits issued for that.
> 
> A couple weeks into the porch job, dude stops coming around. Then his 2 employees quit. Apparantly, he went on a bender. HO is going to file charges with the prosecuter. He said the guy has like 8 lawsuits against him already.


The H.O rolled the dice and lost......i say screw the H.O and the drunk he hired. The H.O got EXACTLY what he paid for. Nothing should be done to anyone. Thats one big problem with H.O's.....somthing goes wrong and all a sudden the H.O turns into an idiot who didn't know any better but the whole time he was thinking "F'k the system...I'll get it done cheaper" and when it doesn't turn out, they want to sue or have people arrested.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

So we finally got back to straighten this mess out. Today we roughed in the gas, and started the vent/combustion air piping. (Took several months to get the gas co. to install a larger meter, plus, we've been busy.)

I looked a little closer, and love the homemade adaptors to connect the unit to the valves.

Ho also asked me to look at the plumbing to his booster pump. We'll straighten that mess out when we go to final the tankless. (Black nipples in the galv. el's, and yes, that is putty on that hackbite!:laughing: I would have guessed epoxy, but I scraped some with my knife!) Also, that is a 1 x 3/4" pvc bushing in the stainless steel flex connector, as well. The galv straps are stamped 1 1/4" E.M.T.:laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Nothing that a little silicone won't fix.:blink::laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I have no experience with tankless systems so can someone point out what is wrong with the system besides that its ugly...


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Was the flue (supposed to be direct vent PVC) stubbed into a chimney or stuck through the wall with b-vent?

Is that a Weil McLain model HE or VHE boiler? If so thats vented wrong also!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*nice shark-bite work*

that looks rough....good luck with it....


I am gonna have to get with tankless someday 
cause I have turned down probably 3 tankless installations this month alone.......

gonna start a new thread about this....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

There is no way in hell that 1/2" gas line will meet the BTU load of that unit. you did mention a 2lb system though if i am not mistaken. Will you have some after photos?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I was so overwhelmed that I did not even look at the boiler. 


I guess I'll post a few after photos. Waiting on the gas pressure test inspection, It'll be a week or so till I get back there.

Oh, I can feel the pain already:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> There is no way in hell that 1/2" gas line will meet the BTU load of that unit. you did mention a 2lb system though if i am not mistaken. Will you have some after photos?


 We installed 1", 25 feet run, 1st load after the meter.


----------

